# Crabs



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

If i get a crab does it need to be able to come out of the water? Is there a big risk to my fish?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A crab will come out of the water. Many people get a little dock for them to stand on at the top of the tank. Crabs will try to catch your fish though, so make sure you have bigger and faster fish than a crab can catch.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I also wanted to add that the crabs you can buy at the stores (Red Clawed Crabs, Mini Crabs, and Fiddler Crabs) all require brackish water setups. I have seen some great setups that include brackish puffers and some of these crabs, but you have to have somewhere where they can get to the surface.


----------

